# Heritage Redfish 14 Timelapse



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys, thought I would share this video here. I took my new redfish 14 angler camping beach-side on the juniper creek in Blackwater River state forest. I made a timelapse of downriver kayak and added some pictures from around camp. 

FYI, the redfish was great on the river. Stayed almost completely dry, tracked well downcurrent (no rudder) and had plenty of space and more for all of my gear. You can tell in the video that the difference between my boat and the canoes is like the difference between a mustang and an F-250.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Cool video Bull. How do you like the redfish 14? I am thinking about a 12' one


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The 14' is pretty nice. Couldn't tell you anything about the 12' but I would say for an extra $50, I figured it would be a better deal to opt for the 14. Its really stable and dry, fishes well, surprisingly nimble in the river; but it is a fatty. Weights 72 lbs and is a pain in the ass to drag up the beach, especially when you load it down with fishing or (especially) dive gear. Also, the seats that academy has on them sucks, though I use a life jacket as a backrest and it's fine. 

All considering, I think its the best 'yak for me, wouldn't take anything else given the stability required for diving and the speed required for fishing. Maybe a WS ride 135, given the specs, but I've never gotten the chance to try one out.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

outstanding video
looks like you all had a blast!
did you use the hero 2?


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice vid. If this helps you out at all Pomp, I also have a Redfish 14. IMHO like anything else, there's pros and cons. Take these with a grain of salt since it's the first kayak I've had and haven't paddled too many. I don't know exactly how the 12' compares to the 14' either, but these are my experiences with the 14'

Pros that I can think of off the top of my head:
- It is a pretty dry ride
- Pretty fast as well
- Very quiet. I fish on the flats and as long as there's not a lot of chop, I've been able to sneak up on redfish pretty close
- It has quite a bit of deck space
- The 14 at least is very stable too, although I'm not a very big guy (~6', 165lbs). I can stand on it and cast if I want to or have even used it like a paddle board sometimes on the flats.
- The stock seat was quite comfortable in my opinion

Cons:
- Since it sits relatively high off the water, it does get blown around in the wind quite a bit sometimes. However, this has been to my advantage occasionally since I can set up nice drifts depending on the wind.
- Not a lot of storage
- It is a pain to lug around and depending on how you will transport it, that is a consideration


These are what I can think of off the top of my head. Thanks again for the video aquatic, I still gotta get out to Blackwater sometime.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

oxbeast1210 said:


> outstanding video
> looks like you all had a blast!
> did you use the hero 2?


Thanks! It was shot with a regular HD hero. The pictures in the timelapse were taken with either a canon point and shoot or a T3 DSLR.

First catch, did you get your Redfish 14 at academy? They sell the boat stripped of the nice seat that Heritage (now Native) offers.


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

I got mine from Pensacola Kayak and Sail, so maybe that's why. I was expecting to have to upgrade it but it's pretty nice for a stock seat. I guess Academy strips it to sell if for cheaper maybe?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

That makes sense, you're correct academy sells it cheap because it is stripped of what I hear is a very comfortable seat. I may have to contact those guys and see how much it would cost to get the stock seat on it.


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

aquatic argobull....I think I've done a similar float from possibly the same spot. Where exactly did ya'll put in/get out at on juniper?


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had my Redfish 14 angler for about 5 years now and I have to agree with what was said up top. It is a nice ride overall and I have gone out over 2 miles in the Gulf with mine with no problems. Since I had a rather large (make that friggin' huge!) bull shark tail me for longer than I felt comfortable, I have not gone out in the big water this year nor do I plan any trips in the foreseeable future.

I have kayaked for over 55 years and have always paddled sit in kayaks so this was a new experience for me, riding on top of a kayak. It felt really strange and a bit awkward when I first started but it is like any other "yak now that I have paddled a few miles with it. By that I mean it is stable on flat water and is fairly stable side to side. I wouldn't try any white water with it but they are not built for that kind of action. I would say that the worst problem I have with the Redfish 14 is the weight. I am getting old enough now where lugging nearly 80 lbs. of kayak around is becoming a chore. But I have been out in pretty heavy wave action, got caught out on the East end of Chocktawhatchee Bay one afternoon in a quick blow up storm that had me paddling the wrong direction just to make any headway toward my launch point but it all worked out in the end. 

If I had to go with another kayak, I probably would take a close look at that Jackson Cuda over most of the other brands. But I am satisfied with this Redfish 14 for the time being. It is rigged with everything I need with the exception of a fish finder. I have an anchor system that works well and I got the deluxe Heritage seat with the padded back and seat bottom and also a Bending Branches carbon fiber paddle that I wouldn't trade for anything.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

joeyheaf said:


> aquatic argobull....I think I've done a similar float from possibly the same spot. Where exactly did ya'll put in/get out at on juniper?


We put in at red rocks road and took out at Indian Ford Rd. We camped a 20 minute paddle from our destination, Indian Ford Rd. Highly recommended paddle, though it only took us a couple hours to do. Good for a big group of inexperienced paddlers.


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I thought that looked like red rocks. I live about 5 minutes from there and have done that float a few times. It's a good trip to do during the peak of summer when the other creeks are so overloaded with people tubing. Another good trip is from the bridge a few miles East of hwy 87 on hwy 4 down to the horse stables...its a little bit longer float too


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Aqua what program did you use for the time lapse I haven't messed with that go pro feature


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Most programs should give you the ability to edit time lapse video. I use Corel Visual studio 3x, which I "bought" on the internet.:whistling: I know you can also use windows movie maker or iMovie to do the same thing. Real simple, just drag and drop the pictures into the project and then adjust the frame rate from 3 seconds down to 1/15th of a second to 1/30th of a second.

I had the gopro on P2 setting, which takes a picture every 2 seconds. Its fixed at the end of a ~4ft. PVC pole that sits in my flushmount rod holder.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

awesome thank you


----------

